
Goldman Sachs reportedly spent $300M developing the Apple Card - antimora
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/apple-snubbed-goldman-sachs-bank-spent-300-million-apple-card-2019-9-1028563659
======
ninedays
_and it reassigned thousands of engineers across the company to fix a security
vulnerability earlier this year, delaying other Marcus products by months, The
Journal reported._

I wonder if it was related to the development of Apple Card.

